#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  > Строим храмы и ступы >  > > >  >  >  Большая Буддийская Ступа в Подмосковном Кунпэнлинге.

## Же Ка

По информации сайта подмосковного ретритного центра Кунпэнлинг.

*Дорогие друзья! 

Мы запускаем проект создания в Кунпэнлинге большой Буддийской ступы и приглашаем всех, кто хочет накопить заслуги, принять в нем участие. Польза для тех, кто участвует в строительстве ступ, и для всех живых существ - огромна!

Если вы хотите принять участие в строительстве ступы в Кунпэнлинге, пишите Вштуни Сергею randrol@gmail.com*

----------

Сергей Хос (01.05.2012)

----------


## Garab

www.stupa.su  один из сайтов проекта

----------

Zosia (10.05.2012)

----------


## Olle

> https://www.facebook.com/vadzrayogin...67528906637495
> Реставрация ступы Совершенной Победы
> в Северном Кунсаргаре
> 
> На востоке от Москвы возведена ступа Совершенной Победы. Первая ступа в европейской части России и единственная, среди прочих на русской земле, содержащая столь значимые реликвии и личные благословения великих тибетских мастеров.
> Ступа всё еще находится в процессе завершения и…
> 
> Работы по реставрации Ступы уже идут!
> Большая удача, что благодаря устремлениям, труду людей и стечению обстоятельств, теперь у нас есть традиционный реликварий и настоящее место паломничества. Мы также можем сами продолжать наполнять его святынями и энергией личной практики.
> ...

----------

Aion (08.03.2020), Alex (07.03.2020), BombBlast (28.06.2020), Osh (07.08.2020)

----------

